# Guardian of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur James Gunn gefeuert



## Darkmoon76 (22. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardian of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur James Gunn gefeuert* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardian of the Galaxy 3: Regisseur James Gunn gefeuert*


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2018)

Scheinheilig
mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen, das war alles vorher bekannt
das ist nur ein einknicken vor Rechten Arschlöchern, vorallem, wenn man sich mal anschaut was das der Typ so raus haut der den Angeschwärzt hat, aber das Braune gesocks hat immer seine Doppelstandarts


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2018)

Das Internet vergisst nie. So wie hier wird man knallhart daran erinnert.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Internet vergisst nie. So wie hier wird man knallhart daran erinnert.



Das Internet hat aber Doppelstandarts und warum darf der andere Typ weiter arbeiten?


----------



## Alreech (22. Juli 2018)

Als Roseanne Barr von ABC wegen einem viel harmloseren Thread gefeuert wurde hat James Gunn all seine Follower auf Twitter darüber informiert das dies völlig o.k. ist.
Schließlich bedeutet Meinungsfreiheit nicht das man wegen seiner Meinung nicht gefeuert werden darf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w3stsch0 (22. Juli 2018)

Passt schon der 2te Teil war eh Müll!


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2018)

Ihn *jetzt *zu feuern wegen etwas, das er *vor dem ersten GotG Film *getwittert hat, ist ziemlich bescheuert.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juli 2018)

w3stsch0 schrieb:


> Passt schon der 2te Teil war eh Müll!


Wenn der 2. Teil Müll war, bin ich Mary Poppins.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (22. Juli 2018)

Ich finde es schwer einzuschätzen, ob abseits der ganz großen Ikonen, gerade bei so einem eher Mainstreamfilm der Regisseur wirklich (allein-)entscheidend für den Film ist.


----------



## Turalyon (22. Juli 2018)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich finde es schwer einzuschätzen, ob abseits der ganz großen Ikonen, gerade bei so einem eher Mainstreamfilm der Regisseur wirklich (allein-)entscheidend für den Film ist.



Der richtige Regisseur ist sehr wichtig. Es ist schließlich dessen Aufgabe, das Drehbuch umzusetzen. Falls die den dritten Teil mit einem anderen Regisseur drehen, wird man den Unterschied bestimmt merken.


----------



## Davki90 (22. Juli 2018)

Ein weiterer Grund, wieso ich Disney nicht mag!


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juli 2018)

Lächerliche Entscheidung. Sind die Tweets geschmacklos und widerlich? Ja, ohne Diskussion.
Aber der Großteil ist von 2009, er hat sich vorher schon dafür entschuldigt, mehrfach betont, dass er sich verändert hat und wird jetzt dafür gefeuert. Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Vandred (22. Juli 2018)

Im Sogenanten "Land der Freiheit" darf mann offensichtlich seine Meinung nicht mehr Äuseren!?


----------



## Celerex (22. Juli 2018)

Ich frag mich ja, ob Disney da wirklich erst jetzt Wind von der Sache bekommen hat. Ansonsten finde ich die Entscheidung vielleicht etwas verspätet, aber zumindest nachvollziehbar. Disney hat vorwiegend Kinder als Zielgruppe und da möchte man sich von solch einem pädophilen Gedankengut eben tunlichst fern halten. Ich bin der letzte, der nicht hin und wieder mal für einen dunkelschwarzen Witz zu haben ist, aber das hat mit Humor oder Meinungsfreiheit nichts zu tun. Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, dass er den Mist im Teenageralter geschrieben hat, sondern mit anfang/mitte 40. Hoffentlich wird der nächste Film trotzdem wieder besser, Teil 2 hat mMn im Vergleich zum ersten ziemlich nachgelassen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

Vandred schrieb:


> Im Sogenanten "Land der Freiheit" darf mann offensichtlich seine Meinung nicht mehr Äuseren!?


... natürlich darfst du auch in Amerika deine Meinung äußern und wirst vom Gesetzgeber hier auch in keinsterweise belangt.

Nur, und darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein: Meinung != Freifahrtsschein.

Witzigerweise hatte ich am WE eine ähnliche Meinung wo es um Presse- & Meinungsfreiheit ging und mir gesagt wurde, das wäre doch erbärmlich das man in Deutschland nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen könne, u.a. weil man z.B. von Kollegen angeschwärzt wird und ggf. personalrechtliche Konsequenzen fürchten muss.

Meine Antwort: Stimmt, und das ist gut so!

Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung sagen, nur steht es mir eben auch frei wen ich beschäftigen möchte. D.h. wenn ich z.B. mitbekomme, das ein AN von mir stramm Rechts wäre & gegen Ausländer hetzen würde, was jetzt strafrechtlich nicht verfolgt werden würde, dann würde ich diese Person zu einem Personalgespräch bitten und bei erneuter Verfehlung kündigen. Schlussendlich transportieren meine AN die Werte und Anforderungen meines Unternehmens zum Mandanten und repräsentieren dort auch mich.

D.h. du kannst gern sagen was du möchtest ... nur muss man dann eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2018)

irgendwie scheint bei einigen ein grundlegend falsches verständnis darüber vorzuherrschen, was "meinungsfreiheit" eigentlich bedeutet. damit ist nicht gemeint, dass im alltag zwangsläufig alles folgenlos bleiben muss, was man so von sich gibt.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Risiko muss heutzutage jeder rechnen der sich auf Facebook und Co. öffentlich mitteilt. Ein einziges falsches Wort reicht, und schon kann dieses früher oder später gegen einen selbst verwendet werden.

Auch aus diesem Grund meide ich konsequent jede nur erdenkliche Social Media-Plattform. Anonymität im WWW ist heutzutage schon einiges wert.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint bei einigen ein grundlegend falsches verständnis darüber vorzuherrschen, was "meinungsfreiheit" eigentlich bedeutet. damit ist nicht gemeint, dass im alltag zwangsläufig alles folgenlos bleiben muss, was man so von sich gibt.


Andererseits kann man aber auch nicht davon ausgehen, daß ein potentieller Mitarbeiter sich so verhält, wie eine Firma es gerne hätte, bei der er in einigen Jahren erst eingestellt wird.
Und wenn mich das als Firma bei der Einstellung schon nicht interessiert hat, ist es witzlos, da jetzt* Jahre später* zu sagen _"Ouh, das gefällt uns jetzt aber doch nicht!"_

Manchen gefällt halt auch nicht, daß in frühen Disney Cartoons Blackfaces verwendet wurden ...


----------



## Celerex (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Andererseits kann man aber auch nicht davon ausgehen, daß ein potentieller Mitarbeiter sich so verhält, wie eine Firma es gerne hätte, bei der er in einigen Jahren erst eingestellt wird.
> Und wenn mich das als Firma bei der Einstellung schon nicht interessiert hat, ist es witzlos, da jetzt* Jahre später* zu sagen _"Ouh, das gefällt uns jetzt aber doch nicht!"_



Er hatte besagte Tweets bereits vor einigen Jahren gelöscht. Möglicherweise wusste Disney bis dato nichts davon. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sind die Tweets ja nur wieder aufgetaucht, weil Screenshots davon veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Er hatte besagte Tweets bereits vor einigen Jahren gelöscht. Möglicherweise wusste Disney bis dato nichts davon. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sind die Tweets ja nur wieder aufgetaucht, weil Screenshots davon veröffentlicht wurden.


Dann kann es ihnen doch eigentlich erst recht egal sein ...


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2018)

Sie haben halt wohl einfach einen Grund gesucht mit den sie ihn loswerden weil er für Teil 3 wohl zu teuer wurde 

Disney selbst hat ja seit Jahren Ärger mit der Twitter/Tumblr Meute

Dschunglebuch 1967 darf sich damit rumklagen das Colonel Hathi's Marsch das Militär verherlicht
Aladin 1992 darf sich damit herumschlagen das Aladin den Kinder angeblich beibringt stehlen ist okay und Arabian Nights in der Originalfassung war blutiger vom Text her.
Peter Pan 1953 hat ärger mit den Song  Was macht die Rothaut rot 
Susi & Strolch 1955 hat Ärger mit den Siamesichen Zwillingskatzen Song
Aristocats 1970 die Siamesichen Katzen die mit Holzstäbachen Klavier spielen
1001 Walt Disney Silly Symphonies und Micky Maus und Donald Duck Clips bis 1950 sind von Disney auf der deren eigenen Index gelandet

Aber einen der grössten Aufreger bei Twitter / Tumblr ist ja Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter 1983 das Darth Vader am Schluss ein Weisser war

Sie versuchen ihre Altlasten loszuwerden mit den sie gross wurden und wie jede andere Firma politisch korrekt zu sein weil sonst die Aktie fällt.


----------



## Celerex (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann kann es ihnen doch eigentlich erst recht egal sein ...



Kann es, richtig, war‘s ihnen aber offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Scheinheilig
> mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen, das war alles vorher bekannt
> das ist nur ein einknicken vor Rechten Arschlöchern, vorallem, wenn man sich mal anschaut was das der Typ so raus haut der den Angeschwärzt hat, aber das Braune gesocks hat immer seine Doppelstandarts



Leute die Witze über Vergewaltigung und Kindesmissbrauch nicht gut finden sind also "rechte Arschlöcher" und "braunes Gesocks" für dich. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre könnte man jedes mal staunen wie minderbemittelt deine Kommentare doch sind.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... natürlich darfst du auch in Amerika deine Meinung äußern und wirst vom Gesetzgeber hier auch in keinsterweise belangt.
> 
> Nur, und darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein: Meinung != Freifahrtsschein.
> 
> ...



Denunziantentum halte ich für ekelhaft und verwerflich. Nur ist es ja dein gutes Recht diese Meinung zu haben.

Was mich aber konkret an deinem Beispiel interessiert. Macht es für dich in dieser Situation einen Unterschied ob der Neonazi seinen Senf auf der Arbeit oder im Privaten ablässt und wie siehst du das mit gewaltaffinen Personen aus dem linken Spektrum?

----

Zum Thema an sich lässt sich irgendwie nichts positives sagen. Witze über Vergewaltigung und Kindesmissbrauch sind nicht witzig und 10 Jahre alte Tweets auszugraben und ihn dafür zu feuern ist auch keine Leistung mit der man sich schmücken sollte.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juli 2018)

wieso sollte man nen Unterschied machen ob jemand privat oder beruflich seine braune Sülze ablässt? Nazi-Parolen gehören immer sanktioniert


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was mich aber konkret an deinem Beispiel interessiert. Macht es für dich in dieser Situation einen Unterschied ob der Neonazi seinen Senf auf der Arbeit oder im Privaten ablässt und wie siehst du das mit gewaltaffinen Personen aus dem linken Spektrum?



Die Frage ist zwar nicht an mich gerichtet, aber ich stell da mal ne Gegenfrage: Warum fragst du das überhaupt? Wo ist der Sinn dahinter? 

Jeder vernünftige Unternehmer wird mit Sicherheit sowohl rechts- als auch linksradikales Verhalten entsprechend sanktionieren, weil sich beides nicht positiv auf das Image der Firma auswirkt. Egal ob das privat oder in der Arbeit ist. Letztlich repräsentiert man als Arbeitnehmer auch im Privatleben die Firma, in der man arbeitet. 

Ich kann als Erzieher ja auch nicht an einem Großbesäufnis teilnehmen, Prostituierte erwerben, all das auf Facebook posten und erwarten, dass das nicht ohne Folgen bleiben wird. Vom Kater und eventuellen Geschlechtskrankheiten mal abgesehen, wäre es ziemlich sicher, dass das entsprechend sanktioniert werden würde.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> [...]Denunziantentum halte ich für ekelhaft und verwerflich. Nur ist es ja dein gutes Recht diese Meinung zu haben.


Definiere Denunziententum? 

Bereits an anderer Stelle hab ich mich mal zum Thema "sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz" geäußert. Damals war ich noch nicht Selbstständig, aber Abteilungsleiter. In meiner Abteilung kam es zu sexueller Belästigung die ich nicht mitbekomme habe, sondern an dem Verhalten einer Kollegin gemerkt habe, das etwas nicht stimmt. Von einer jungen aufgeschlossenen Frau hin zu einer in sich gekehrten, stillen Person in weniger als einem Jahr? Merkwürdig.

Also habe ich die Person direkt angesprochen ... persönliche Probleme. Hmmm. Kann es geben, sicherlich. Also mit anderen Kollegen gesprochen, hier wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, vertraulich, dass ein Kollege diese Kollegin belästigen würde, inkl. 'creepy stalken' etc.pp.

Sind das jetzt Denunzianten und ekelhafte Personen die über diesem Wege der Kollegin helfen wollten, in dem sie den Abteilungsleiter informiert haben? Ich weiß das es mein gutes Recht ist so eine Meinung zu haben, einfach weil ich erlebt habe was passiert wenn man nichts sagt.

Ergo hab ich mir das Geld für eine Kündigung besorgt, Abfindung yeah!  , und den Kollegen fristlos entlassen. Ich wusste ja, das die Kollegin offiziell nichts sagen wird, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Also konnte ich den Kollegen nur ordentlich kündigen und mit der Hilfe von Geld: ich würde es immer wieder machen.



> Was mich aber konkret an deinem Beispiel interessiert. Macht es für dich in dieser Situation einen Unterschied ob der Neonazi seinen Senf auf der Arbeit oder im Privaten ablässt und wie siehst du das mit gewaltaffinen Personen aus dem linken Spektrum?


Ganz ehrlich? Ich wusste nach dem Absenden der Zeilen das diese Frage kommt und ich hab überlegt, ob ich das Beispiel in "linkes & rechtes Gedankengut" ändere. 

Nein, es macht für mich keinen Unterschied ob es linke oder rechte Meinungen sind. Warum auch? Extreme sind extreme und für mich, als Unternehmer, nicht gut. Deine Frage bzgl. privat und dienstlich: nur die wenigsten können das wirklich so klipp und klar trennen. Allerdings, und da sind wir mal ehrlich: wenn jemand privat etwas auslebt, kann ich es im Normalfall nicht wissen. Schlägt es hingegen auf Arbeit durch, seien es komische Kommentare wie "Dieser Dreckstürke" oder andere Dinge, dann hört für mich der Spass dort auf.

Es ist ein schmaler Grat und sicherlich situationsabhängig, ob und wie ich hier ggf. etwas unternehme ...


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wieso sollte man nen Unterschied machen ob jemand privat oder beruflich seine braune Sülze ablässt? Nazi-Parolen gehören immer sanktioniert



https://www.berliner-kurier.de/news...itarbeiter-wissen-darf-und-was-nicht-27961052


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> https://www.berliner-kurier.de/news...itarbeiter-wissen-darf-und-was-nicht-27961052



Da gehts aber um die Frage, was Arbeitgeber wissen dürfen und weniger darum, was sie tun dürfen, wenn ihr AN doch mal so ne Parole raus posaunt.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Zum Thema an sich lässt sich irgendwie nichts positives sagen. Witze über Vergewaltigung und Kindesmissbrauch sind nicht witzig und 10 Jahre alte Tweets auszugraben und ihn dafür zu feuern ist auch keine Leistung mit der man sich schmücken sollte.


a) Alles *kann *witzig sein.

b) Es kommt *immer *auf den Kontext an. 

Nimm beispielsweise das Schmähgedicht: die einzelne Zeile mit der Ziege ist für sich gesehen ebenfalls völlig geschmacklos, verzichtet aber auf den Rest der Geschichte _(Erdogans Vorstellung von "Pressefreiheit" => Extra3 Song => E.s Versuch, gerichtlich dagegen vorzugehen => Böhmermanns Erklärung, daß der E3 Song in Deutschland von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Was aber verboten wäre, wäre ein Schmähgedicht, das er dann als Beispiel(!) bringt)_. Die Zeile mit der Ziege *muß *geschmacklos sein, sonst ist sie kein gutes Beispiel.

c) Rein faktisch gesehen ist der Spruch über die Vergewaltigung gar kein Witz, sondern eine pure Feststellung: _"Das Beste an einer Vergewaltigung ist, daß sie danach zu Ende ist" _(sinngemäß) - stimmt doch...

d) Der einzige Tweet, den ich jetzt wirklich bedenklich fand, ist der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muß man bedenken, daß der Tweet zu diesem Video hier verlinkt hat*: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ5VNXIiv1c ... äh ...
*laut dieser Quelle


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

Nun ja, ehrlich gesagt find ich den Tweet im ersten Absatz bedenklicher als in Video bei YT:

_Among the tweets that forced Disney and Marvel’s hand were: *“I like when little boys touch me in my silly place.”*

Another: “The best thing about being raped is when you’re done being raped and it’s like ‘whew this feels great, not being raped!’” There were others that made satirical comments about the 9/11 attack, AIDS and the Holocaust. Yet another described a monkey masturbating on a young child, and his commentary that it made him “extremely happy.” These missives were not funny and entirely disturbing, given a preoccupation with fetishing underage boys._


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, ehrlich gesagt find ich den Tweet im ersten Absatz bedenklicher als in Video bei YT:
> 
> _Among the tweets that forced Disney and Marvel’s hand were: *“I like when little boys touch me in my silly place.”*
> 
> Another: “The best thing about being raped is when you’re done being raped and it’s like ‘whew this feels great, not being raped!’” There were others that made satirical comments about the 9/11 attack, AIDS and the Holocaust. Yet another described a monkey masturbating on a young child, and his commentary that it made him “extremely happy.” These missives were not funny and entirely disturbing, given a preoccupation with fetishing underage boys._



Urgs. Das liest sich irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Celerex (23. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein Großteil der „Witze“, die er so abgelassen hat.

https://mobile.twitter.com/JackPoso...alter-tweets-von-disney-gefeuert,3332576.html


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, ehrlich gesagt find ich den Tweet im ersten Absatz bedenklicher als in Video bei YT:
> 
> _Among the tweets that forced Disney and Marvel’s hand were: *“I like when little boys touch me in my silly place.”*
> 
> Another: “The best thing about being raped is when you’re done being raped and it’s like ‘whew this feels great, not being raped!’” There were others that made satirical comments about the 9/11 attack, AIDS and the Holocaust. Yet another described a monkey masturbating on a young child, and his commentary that it made him “extremely happy.” These missives were not funny and entirely disturbing, given a preoccupation with fetishing underage boys._



Kennst du den jeweiligen Kontext? Ich nicht. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß vieles davon ironisch gemeint war. (zB das mit der Erwähnung von AIDS geht in etwa so _"Lachen ist die beste Medizin, also sollte man Leute mit HIV auslachen"_ - ich denke nicht, daß er das Umsetzen dieses Spruchs in die Realität ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen hat, daher halte ich das für einen - zugegeben: schlechten - Witz.

Es ist aber _eine_ Sache, (schlechte) Witze über 9/11, Vergewaltigungen und Aids zu machen und_ eine andere_, solche Taten tatsächlich durchzuführen - diese Differenzierung schaffen aber diverse "Berichterstatter" und Vorverurteiler gar nicht mehr.

Mir könnte man zB vorwerfen, ich würde den Holocaust leugnen, wäre pädophil und würde IS Attentate und Amokläufe befürworten.
Stimmt alles nicht, aber wenn man entsprechende Zitate aus dem Forum hier aus dem jeweiligen Kontext reißen würde, könnte man das problemlos so darstellen.

Apropos Amoklauf: Dazu habe ich mal ein surrealistisches Lied geschrieben - u.a. aus der Sicht eines Amokläufers- nicht, weil ich in irgendeiner Weise sowas befürworte oder sonstwie damit sympathisiere, sondern einfach, weil es als Thema für kreative Menschen  interessant ist.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kennst du den jeweiligen Kontext? Ich nicht. Aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß vieles davon ironisch gemeint war. (zB das mit der Erwähnung von AIDS geht in etwa so _"Lachen ist die beste Medizin, also sollte man Leute mit HIV auslachen"_ - ich denke nicht, daß er das Umsetzen dieses Spruchs in die Realität ernsthaft in Erwägung gezogen hat, daher halte ich das für einen - zugegeben: schlechten - Witz.


... aber das ist eben das Problem mit schlechten Witzen, Sarkasmus und und und: wenn man es erklären muss.

D.h. ich persönlich glaube wirklich nicht das Mr. Gunn ein, ich zitiere mal Elon Musk in einem anderen Kontext "creepy pedo guy" ist, absolut nicht. Ich finde auch die Kündigung seitens Disney für Dinge nicht gut, die Jahre zurück liegen und man ggf. ein Muster erkennen kann, so wie Gunn ja selbst schreibt, dass er damals viele von diesen unpassenden und nicht immer lustigen Sprüchen gemacht hat, auch um eine Reaktion zu bekommen.

Das Problem ist jedoch: wenn einem der Kontext fehlt und nicht ersichtlich ist, und viele Tweets sind Tweets ohne Bezug, dann ist es schwer hier einen Sarkasmus, Zynismus oder eben "nur" schlechten Witz herauszulesen. *Das* ist eben das Problem und ihm jetzt zum Verhängnis geworden.

Kontext ist und bleibt eben alles! Darum, Kinder: immer ordentlich und brav zitieren!!!11


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2018)

Das Problem ist aber auch:
Scherze über Vergewaltigungen und (Kindes)Missbrauch, selbst vage Andeutungen, sind in heutigem Zeit von Me Too-Debatten nunmal kein leichtes Pfund mehr. Natürlich kann man darüber diskutieren ob Gunns Aussagen nach so vielen Jahren noch relevant sind um eine Entlassung zu rechtfertigen, aber sehen wir es mal so:
Auch die Fälle Kevin Spacey, Weinstein und Co. lagen Jahre zurück, und da wurde auch nicht alles in die "Verjährt"-Schublade gesteckt. Da wird - meiner Meinung zu Recht - hart durchgegriffen. Man darf jetzt nicht aus Sympathie-Gründen alles relativieren.

Egal wie "scherzhaft" Gunn es auch gemeint hat, wenn man sowas in den Social Medias laut rausposaunt muss genug Menschenverstand da sein um zu wissen dass diese früher oder später gegen ihn verwendet werden. Ein vernünftiger Mensch hätte sowas erst gar nicht getextet.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Egal wie "scherzhaft" Gunn es auch gemeint hat, wenn man sowas in den Social Medias laut rausposaunt muss genug Menschenverstand um zu wissen dass diese früher oder später gegen ihn verwendet werden. Ein vernünftiger Mensch hätte sowas erst gar nicht getextet.



Sehe ich auch so, besonders als Promi (dazu zähle ich mal auch Drehbuchautoren und Regieseure) sollte man wissen dass das (zurecht) zum Bumerang werden kann, bei zig Tausend "Folowern"


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Großteil der „Witze“, die er so abgelassen hat.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/JackPoso...alter-tweets-von-disney-gefeuert,3332576.html


und alle ohne Kontext...


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ... aber sehen wir es mal so:
> Auch die Fälle Kevin Spacey, Weinstein und Co. lagen Jahre zurück, und da wurde auch nicht alles in die "Verjährt"-Schublade gesteckt.


Das sind aber tatsächlich passierte Belästigungen und Straftaten bzw dementsprechende Anschuldigungen - bei J. Gunn sind es nur Tweets, die möglicherweise allesamt schlicht schlechte Witze waren.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> allesamt schlicht schlechte Witze waren.



Es gibt eben Themen über die man keine Witze machen sollte, als "berühmte Persönlichkeit" wenn man an seinem Job hängt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das sind aber tatsächlich passierte Belästigungen und Straftaten bzw dementsprechende Anschuldigungen - bei J. Gunn sind es nur Tweets, die *möglicherweise* allesamt schlicht schlechte Witze waren.


Hmm, Frau Barr hat *möglicherweise* auch alles im Spass gemeint.  

Klar ist ohne Kontext bescheuert, aber ich wiederhole mich: das ist Twitter. Geistige Ergüsse auf 140 Zeichen "reduziert", Kontext am Arsch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das sind aber tatsächlich passierte Belästigungen und Straftaten bzw dementsprechende Anschuldigungen - bei J. Gunn sind es nur Tweets, die möglicherweise allesamt schlicht schlechte Witze waren.


Was die damalige Aussagen damit aber auch nicht harmloser werden lässt. Wie ist man denn damals mit Michael Jackson umgegangen? Ihm wurde Kindesmissbrauch nachgesagt, wurde aber nie dafür verurteilt bzw. es konnte nicht absolut sicher nachgewiesen werden. Trotzdem wurde ihm die Nähe zu Kindern quasi zum Verhängnis, wo auch eine Eigenschuld bei ihm festzustellen ist. Den Imageschaden den er bis zu seinem Tod tragen musste hat ihn einiges gekostet. Und ich meine nicht nur Geld.

In Kürze gesprochen:
Ist Gunns Entlassung ein Grund zur Freude? Natürlich nicht. In die Scheisse hat er sich aber - und das ist hier nunmal Tatsache - selbst hineingeritten. Punkt.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In Kürze gesprochen:
> Ist Gunns Entlassung ein Grund zur Freude? Natürlich nicht. In die Scheisse hat er sich aber - und das ist hier nunmal Tatsache - selbst hineingeritten. Punkt.



also eigentlich war es eine Rechte Hexenjagdt die das nochmal ausgegraben hat
Ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> also eigentlich war es eine Rechte Hexenjagdt die das nochmal ausgegraben hat
> Ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte


Klar, jemand anderer hat es initialisiert. Ändert aber nix daran dass Gunn die entsprechende Vorlage selbst fabriziert hat.

Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Egal wie lange diese auch her sein mag. Gunns Fall ist diesbezüglich leider bestes Beispiel.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Klar, jemand anderer hat es initialisiert. Ändert aber nix daran dass Gunn die entsprechende Vorlage selbst fabriziert hat.
> 
> Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Egal wie lange diese auch her sein mag. Gunns Fall ist diesbezüglich leider bestes Beispiel.



naja, das Problem ist halt eher dass die andere Person die gleichen Sprüche raus haut und wenn hätte man den nicht erst anheuern sollen
bei den umständen sollte man den Idioten für den Versuch den Stinkefinger zeigen die hier was aufgezogen haben


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Definiere Denunziententum?
> 
> Bereits an anderer Stelle hab ich mich mal zum Thema "sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz" geäußert. Damals war ich noch nicht Selbstständig, aber Abteilungsleiter. In meiner Abteilung kam es zu sexueller Belästigung die ich nicht mitbekomme habe, sondern an dem Verhalten einer Kollegin gemerkt habe, das etwas nicht stimmt. Von einer jungen aufgeschlossenen Frau hin zu einer in sich gekehrten, stillen Person in weniger als einem Jahr? Merkwürdig.
> 
> ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denunziation


Worrel schrieb:


> a) Alles *kann *witzig sein.
> 
> b) Es kommt *immer *auf den Kontext an.
> 
> ...



Natürlich kann alles witzig sein. Jedoch halte ich dich auch für schlau genug eine subjektive Meinung von mir von einem Gesetzestext zu differentieren.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2018)

... jetzt nur ein Wiki-Link zu posten ist mMn jetzt nicht soooo geil, aber gut.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... jetzt nur ein Wiki-Link zu posten ist mMn jetzt nicht soooo geil, aber gut.



Ich biete dir hiermit ein lockeres Gespräch über Stilmittel über private Nachrichten an. 

Kann dir auch gerne sagen das es in deinem Beispiel, welches leicht strohmannig wirkt, darauf ankommt ob besagte Personen auseigennützigen Motiven handelten. Ist mir entfallen, da ich mich hauptsächlich Anderem widmete. Spare mir mal selber ein Beispiel zu konstruieren da Deines ausreicht.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, Frau Barr hat *möglicherweise* auch alles im Spass gemeint.


Wenn der (fehlende) Kontext das hergibt: Ja, könnte sie. Und?


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Juli 2018)

Mensch Leute, hört doch auf zu tweeten, wenn ihr euren Job behalten wollt! Ok ... es sei denn ihr seid Präsident.


----------



## Alreech (23. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> also eigentlich war es eine Rechte Hexenjagdt die das nochmal ausgegraben hat
> Ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte



Ich würde das nicht überbewerten, währe James Gunn ein Rechter oder hätte er sich auf die Seite vom Gamer Gate oder einen Me Too Beschuldigten gestellt hätten die Links-Liberalen das gleiche gemacht.
So läuft das heute.


----------



## Enisra (23. Juli 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht überbewerten, währe James Gunn ein Rechter oder hätte er sich auf die Seite vom Gamer Gate oder einen Me Too Beschuldigten gestellt hätten die Links-Liberalen das gleiche gemacht.
> So läuft das heute.



Ja, genau ...
kann man ja auch so ganz doll sehen dass das so gemacht wird


----------



## Athrun (23. Juli 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, genau ...
> kann man ja auch so ganz doll sehen dass das so gemacht wird



Schau dir die Linken in den USA an, was da teilweise geäußert wird, das ist echt unterste Schublade. Weicht man von deren Linie ab, dann bist du gleich ein Nazi, Frauenfeind, Rassist, Islamhasser usw usw.  Das, was die Rechten jetzt machen ist die 'Weaponization' der Regeln, die die Linken selber aufgestellt haben: sie greifen sie an deren eigenen 'Moralkodex'  an( Regel 4 aus dem Buch 'Rules for Radicals': Zwing deinen Gegner ihre eigenen Regeln vorzuleben). Die 'Hatemobs' gibts auf beiden Seiten und diesen Geist kriegt man nicht mehr eingefangen. Es sei denn wir sperren sofort sämtliche 'Social Media' Seiten (hat da jemand China gerufen?)


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2018)

So als kleine Vorwarnung :
Bitte keine politische Diskussion starten


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2018)

Athrun schrieb:


> Schau dir die Linken in den USA an, was da teilweise geäußert wird, das ist echt unterste Schublade. Weicht man von deren Linie ab, dann bist du gleich ein Nazi, Frauenfeind, Rassist, Islamhasser usw usw.  Das, was die Rechten jetzt machen ist die 'Weaponization' der Regeln, die die Linken selber aufgestellt haben: sie greifen sie an deren eigenen 'Moralkodex'  an( Regel 4 aus dem Buch 'Rules for Radicals': Zwing deinen Gegner ihre eigenen Regeln vorzuleben). Die 'Hatemobs' gibts auf beiden Seiten und diesen Geist kriegt man nicht mehr eingefangen. Es sei denn wir sperren sofort sämtliche 'Social Media' Seiten (hat da jemand China gerufen?)



Jaa, vielleicht liegt es auch oft daran, dass bestimmte Leute so genannt werden aufgrund von den Äußerungen die sie vorher getätigt haben?
Weil ist ja nicht so als sich bestimmte Leute auch hier zu Lande, gerne in eine Opferrolle begeben



McDrake schrieb:


> So als kleine Vorwarnung :
> Bitte keine politische Diskussion starten



Problem daran ist nur: Die Ganze Geschichte beruht auf einer und wurde dadurch losgetreten


----------



## Orzhov (24. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> So als kleine Vorwarnung :
> Bitte keine politische Diskussion starten



Befürworte ich. Können wir bitte sämtliche politischen Diskussionen in entsprechende Unterforen verlegen und uns hier wieder auf das Thema konzentrieren bitte.


----------



## belakor602 (24. Juli 2018)

Celerex schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Großteil der „Witze“, die er so abgelassen hat.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/JackPoso...alter-tweets-von-disney-gefeuert,3332576.html



Ok die sind so ziemlich alle unwitzig und nur krank oder darauf abgezielt eine Reaktion hervorzurufen, aber der eine Witz wo die Dusche so schwach war dass es sich anfühlte als würde ihm ein 3-jähriger am Kopf pinkeln war schon echt gut. Der eine Witz war wie ein Goldnugget unter einen Haufen Mist, hab mich fast gekrümmt vor Lachen.

Aber zum Thema,  wollte eigentlich sofort mich aufregen von wegen Sprachpolizei und Witze darf man über alles machen, aber nachdem ich seine "Witze" gelesen habe, kann ich die Reaktion Disneys verstehen. Man kann schon über alles Witze machen, aber wenn dann muss man das nötige Taktgefühl und Sinn für Humor dafür haben dass sie auch witzig sind und nicht nur krank.


----------



## Alreech (26. Juli 2018)

man darf auch nicht vergessen das James Gunn schon vorher durch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen auffällig geworden ist.
Und das haben definitiv nicht Rechte aufgedeckt:

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/theresa-darklady-reed/pg-porn-says-no-to-nudity_b_133752.html


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> man darf auch nicht vergessen das James Gunn schon vorher durch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen auffällig geworden ist.
> Und das haben definitiv nicht Rechte aufgedeckt:
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/theresa-darklady-reed/pg-porn-says-no-to-nudity_b_133752.html



Äh ... what?
a) wo steht da, daß James Gunn "durch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen auffällig geworden ist"?

b) Wenn man sich die PG Porn Clips mal anschaut, stellt man fest, daß das nichts anderes ist als MAD TV oder South Park: 
- In einer Folge soll eine Frau Sex mit einem Typen vor laufender Kamera haben. Aus dem Dialog, daß er sie gleich _*feep*_ will, wird plötzlich ein Lied und er singt(!) nur, was man sonst in Pornos sieht.
- In einem anderen Clip fährt der "Hilfreiche Bus" durch die Gegend, dessen typische sich anbahnende Sexfilm Handlung urplötzlich mit "So, wir sind da. Hier wolltest du doch hin. Tschüß" endet.

Da jetzt mehr reinzudeuten, weil der eine(!) von 8 Kurzfilmen mit einem Unfall mit einer Nailgun endet, ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Den South Park Machern kann man ja auch nicht ernsthaft Nazitum unterstellen, nur weil ihr Charakter Cartman ein Judenhasser ist.

c) Wieso ist das relevant, ob "Rechte" oder Linke einen Fall von sexueller Gewalt ans Tageslicht bringen? (wobei ich immer noch nicht weiß, was JG denn eigentlich gemacht haben soll)


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]Da jetzt mehr reinzudeuten, weil der eine(!) von 8 Kurzfilmen mit einem Unfall mit einer Nailgun endet, ist kompletter Schwachsinn. [...]


... vor allem wenn man sich den Titel des Videos anschaut: "Nail your wife!". 

Das ist der englische Ausdruck für "Schlaf mit deiner Frau", nur wurde der Titel eben wortwörtlich übersetzt und in diesem Kontext das Video gemacht. *Das* ist der Witz an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juli 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sie haben halt wohl einfach einen Grund gesucht mit den sie ihn loswerden weil er für Teil 3 wohl zu teuer wurde
> 
> Disney selbst hat ja seit Jahren Ärger mit der Twitter/Tumblr Meute
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen, durch so ein Verhalten fällt die Aktie ...

Man schaue sich Marvel an, als die anfingen alle Superhelden SJW Kompatibel zu machen sanken die Verkaufszahlen, weil die Fans nun mal ihre alten Helden behalten / wiederhaben wollten. Das Ding ist halt, Käufer sind nicht die SJWs, die im Netz laut schreien und anprangern. Fans und Käufer sind meist eine stille Mehrheit, die einfach ihr Medium genießen wollen. Und die "politisch korrekten" waren eh keine Kunden und fangen auch nicht an zu kaufen, bloß weil eine Firma vor dem Internet-Mob einknickt. Wie gesagt, dadurch vergrault man sich nur die eigentlichen Kunden. 

Bei Disney wird es nicht anders sein. 

Und z.B. asexualisierte Zeichentrickserien wie das kommende She-Ra "Reboot" werden hart floppen und die Kids noch verstärkter zu Anime's abwandern lassen, weil die Japaner auf politische Korrektheit scheißen und tolle Charaktere mit spannenden Geschichten schaffen (und ohnehin eine riesige Vielfalt für jeden Geschmack bieten).


----------



## Alreech (28. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ... what?
> a) wo steht da, daß James Gunn "durch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen auffällig geworden ist"?


Eine Frau wird zum Sexobjekt reduziert und dann mit einer Nagelpistole in den Kopf geschossen.

Bist Du schon so abgestumpft, das Du das nicht als sexuelle Gewalt erkennst ?



> b) Wenn man sich die PG Porn Clips mal anschaut, stellt man fest, daß das nichts anderes ist als MAD TV oder South Park:
> - In einer Folge soll eine Frau Sex mit einem Typen vor laufender Kamera haben. Aus dem Dialog, daß er sie gleich _*feep*_ will, wird plötzlich ein Lied und er singt(!) nur, was man sonst in Pornos sieht.
> - In einem anderen Clip fährt der "Hilfreiche Bus" durch die Gegend, dessen typische sich anbahnende Sexfilm Handlung urplötzlich mit "So, wir sind da. Hier wolltest du doch hin. Tschüß" endet.
> 
> Da jetzt mehr reinzudeuten, weil der eine(!) von 8 Kurzfilmen mit einem Unfall mit einer Nailgun endet, ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Den South Park Machern kann man ja auch nicht ernsthaft Nazitum unterstellen, nur weil ihr Charakter Cartman ein Judenhasser ist.


South Park ist auch nicht harmlos, informier dich mal !
https://tv.avclub.com/south-park-raised-a-generation-of-trolls-1798264498


----------



## Worrel (28. Juli 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Eine Frau wird zum Sexobjekt reduziert


Gut, daß "der doofe Bauarbeiter" überhaupt kein sexistisches Klischee ist und daher viel besser wegkommt, da er eine weitaus tiefere Charakterzeichnung hat.
Und auch gut, daß man von einem 2:27 Minuten "langem" Video auch immer eine ausufernde Charakterzeichnung erwarten kann, die sämtlichen Ansprüchen an eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft des 21. Jahrhunderts gerecht werden kann.
btw: Das Video hat viel zuwenig Indianer und Schwarze! Voll der Rassismus!!!!111gnom



> und dann mit einer Nagelpistole in den Kopf geschossen.
> 
> Bist Du schon so abgestumpft, das Du das nicht als sexuelle Gewalt erkennst ?


DaFuq?

1. Jemandem durch einen "Kopfschuß" mit einer Nailgun zu töten ist keine sexuelle Gewalt, und in diesem Fall sogar nur ein Unfall.
2. Wäre es demnach besser, wenn es eine sexy BauarbeiterIn wäre, die zu doof  wäre, ihr Werkzeug zu benutzen? Wäre das nicht eher _noch _sexistischer?
3. *Es. ist. ein. Film.  *James Gunn wird dadurch nicht _"durch sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen auffällig"_  das würde nur der Fall sein, wenn er *selbst*(!) in der *Realität*(!) zB eine Frau *vergewaltigt*(!). 



> South Park ist auch nicht harmlos, informier dich mal !
> https://tv.avclub.com/south-park-raised-a-generation-of-trolls-1798264498


Weswegen South Park durchaus je nach Folge erst ab18 sein sollte. Aber das ist ja eh das Problem bei Personen, die meinen, nur weil etwas Zeichentrick ist, wäre es auch für Kinder geeignet ... :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

